# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  help - my adult platies are becoming hunched and then die

## josie

iam new to fish keeping. i have a 180 litre tank set up since october. alls been well i had 8 mixed platies some guppies. the platies bred so i have about 15 babies all seem healthy. i have a plec i have 6 corys. lately the adults are becoming deformed- appear depressed- appear to have epileptic fits when the light is turned on -then they die, i have tested the water which seems fine. i have treated for fungus with some protozin. i have talked with my local fish shop and no one can come up with an answer can any one help?? could it be old fish?

----------


## Gary R

Welcome to fish-Keeping.com Josie

I would say that your platies have what is cord shimmy disease, this can be brought on by stress if you have other fish going after them and not leaving them alone or the water in your tank not being 100% right, if you can, i would get your local fish shop to test it for you. 
Please let us know the out come of the test and we will see what we can do 

Regards Gary

----------


## josie

that would make sense. i had bought 2 skunk bottea which terrorized the the whole tank. i rehomed them. i have tested the water for nitrate and ammonia both negitive results. this was about the same time the symtoms first appeared. would this explain why the babies are unaffected?
thank you 
josie

----------


## Timo

Hello and a big welcome to fish-Keeping.com Josie  :Big Grin:

----------

